#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ενημερωτική εκδήλωση για τον νέο νόμο 4178/13 για τα αυθαίρετα, Κοζάνη, 05.10.2013

## Anna_R

*Πότε:* Σάββατο, 5 Οκτωβρίου 2013, 12:00
*Πού:* Κοζάνη, Περιοχή Ζ.Ε.Π., Κτήριο Περιφέρειας, Αμφιθέατρο "Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής"*
Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Διοργανωτής:* Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α. σε συνεργασία με το ΤΕΕ/ΤΔΜ.

Στην εκδήλωση θα παρευρεθούν και θα συμμετάσχουν οι:
*Καλαφάτης Σταύρος*, Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός  ΠΕ.Κ.Α.*Αλεξιάδης Σωκράτης*, Γενικός Γραμματέας Χωροταξίας & Αστικού Περιβάλλοντος του Υ.ΠΕ.Κ.Α.*Γαρδίκη Ευρυδίκη*, Προϊσταμένη τμήματος ΑΆ της  Διεύθυνσης Οικοδομικού Κτιριολογικού Κανονισμού*Καρατσώλης  Κωνσταντίνος*, Νομικός Σύμβουλος του Αναπληρωτή Υπουργού 
Οι συνάδελφοι μπορούν *να αποστείλουν τα ερωτήματά* τους στο  tee_koz@tee.gr, μέχρι το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής 04 Οκτωβρίου  προκειμένου να ομαδοποιηθούν από τους συνεργάτες του  Τμήματος και να απαντηθούν από τα  υπηρεσιακά στελέχη του Υπουργείου.

----------

